# Network printer configuration

## muebi

I am trying to access a printer which is plugged into my wireless router at home. I have never done this. Anybody around who could guide me to set this up or give me hint how to do this in Gentoo?

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

muebi

CUPS is your friend.

That URL points to your CUPS install, so if it doesn't work, you need to either install /andor start cupsd.

----------

## muebi

NeddySeagoon, 

I installed cupd and added it ti the default run level. Still the link doesn't work. What could be wrong?

I've given my printer a fixed IP address on my WLAN router and I can access the printer menu when I type it in the webbrowser. I can also ping the printer but still lpstat -a doesn't see it...

```
lpstat: No destinations added.
```

----------

## muebi

Started over again and now it works.

----------

